# Migrating Geese



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Was out for the youth hunt thois sunday with chummer.
While calling Geese and sitting there we saw 2 large flocks of geese about 16 miles high and flying to the southwest.
I believe these are some early migraters.
They are starting to make their moves to the south.
I will be hunting lake Erie quite often this year. If you would like to join me a time or two, just let me know and you can take a few with me.


----------



## Anth (Aug 16, 2004)

i saw two big flocks going noth and one going south over the past weeks. when i saw the ones going noth i thought "where are they going?" its nice to see the geese in a fall after noon.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

Take Me Take Me


----------



## bgpark1 (Apr 23, 2004)

I am always looking for someone to go fowling with. Let me know when you have room available and i will join you... i am in akron... head to norwalk almost every other weekend to hunt ducks off the vermillion river... so i am always game.


----------

